# new cars?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey I was just wondering what kind of new cars you guys are buying for what kind of cars are you moding? Im just wondering cause iw anna get a new one. Just loking for the best off roader.:hat:


----------



## maybelater30 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got done building an Exotek Tek18. It's a coversion kit for the RC18T/B/MT. it really changes the whole car so I don't even call it an RC18 anymore. It moves the batteries to the back in saddle packs, moves the motor to the front. It's more like a mini B44 after you are done. The other car I see allot of is the Xray M18T Pro. here is a link to the Exotek http://www.exotekracing.com/EXOTEK_NEWS/Entries/2007/9/30_TEK18_RC18_OFF_ROAD_CONVERSION.html It is a great coversion and has changed the car completly on the track.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok I looked at the site and i saw that it has that carbon fiber mateirial insted of plastic? ( If it si that stuff im not sure...) Does that stuff stand up to scrtched and major jumps and very hard landings?
O and also, is the carbon fiber drive shaft better than the alum one that comes with the rc18?? If i do get this upgrade then should i switch em?


----------



## maybelater30 (Jan 7, 2008)

It is a racing chassis. It will stand up to track punishment, I race indoor offroad and have cartwheeled down the track. It took it and kept going. The carbon shaft is better, less rotating mass, your car will take off faster.


----------

